# HP-Compaq Business Notebooks Pricelist - January 2008



## anuvb101 (Jan 23, 2008)

HP-Compaq has announced prices of their Business Notebooks for the month of January, 2008. Prices range from Rs. 34,000/- and goes near about Rs. 100,000/-.. All these models come pre-loaded with Windows Vista Business Edition. The prices are highly competitive. They had emphasized more in providing a good deal for the amount you pay. Here are the list of business notebooks and their prices.
<!--break-->
*HP-530 Series of Notebooks*
*HP 530 - GN802AA#ACJ *
Intel Core Duo T2300E(1.66Ghz, 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache), 15.4" Widescreen Bright View Screen, 512 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 80GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g, Ethernet 10, 00, Touchpad, Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 1 Year Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager  
*Rs. 38,800/-*
*HP 530 - GU339AA#ACJ 1*
Intel Core Duo T2300E(1.66Ghz, 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache), 15.4" Widescreen Bright View Screen, 1024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 20GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g, Ethernet 10, 00, Touchpad, Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 1 Year Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager  
*Rs. 40,790/-*
*HP 530 - KD096AA#ACJ *
Intel Core Duo T2400(1.8Ghz, 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache), 15.4" Widescreen Bright View Screen, 1024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 20GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g, Ethernet 10, 00, Touchpad, Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 1 Year Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager  
*Rs. 44,840/-*
*HP-520 Series Notebooks*
*HP 520 - GU322AA#ACJ *
Intel Core Duo T2300E(1.66Ghz, 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache), 15.4" Widescreen Bright View Screen, 512 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 80GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g, Ethernet 10, 00, Touchpad, Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, Weighing only 2.3Kg  
*Rs. 38,799/-*
*HP 520 - GU323AA#ACJ *
Intel Core Duo T2300E(1.66Ghz, 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache), 15.4" Widescreen Bright View Screen, 1024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 120GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g, Ethernet 10, 00, Touchpad, Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, Weighing only 2.3Kg  
*Rs. 40,790/-*
*HP 520 - KD078AA#ACJ *
Intel Core Duo T2400(1.8Ghz, 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache) , 15.4" Widescreen Bright View Screen, 512 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 80GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g, Ethernet 10, 00, Touchpad, Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, Weighing only 2.3Kg  
*Rs. 39,850/-*
*New HP-Compaq 6710B - The new 15.4" Widescreen Notebook with all InnoPro features*
*HP-Compaq 6710B - KF066PA#ACJ *
Intel Core2 Duo 7250(2.0Ghz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache) , 5.4" Bright View Widescreen XGA, 512 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 80GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 00, Touchpad ScrollZone & Spill Proof Keyboard, HP One-Touch Productivity buttons, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager   
*Rs. 48,000/-*
*HP-Compaq 6710B - KF063PA#ACJ *
Intel Core2 Duo 7250(2.0Ghz, 800MHz FSB, 4MB L2 Cache) , 5.4" Widescreen XGA, 1024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 120GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 00, Touchpad ScrollZone & Spill Proof Keyboard, HP One-Touch Productivity buttons, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager   
*Rs. 56,000/-*
*HP-Compaq 6710B - KF064PA#ACJ *
Intel Core2 Duo 7250(2.0Ghz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache) , 5.4" Widescreen XGA, 1024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 160GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 00, Touchpad ScrollZone & Spill Proof Keyboard, HP One-Touch Productivity buttons, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager   
*Rs. 59,100/-*
*HP-Compaq AMD Range*
*HP-Compaq 6516B - GL068PA#ACJ *
AMD TL-50 , 15.4" Widescreen XGA, 512 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 80GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 00, Touchpad ScrollZone & Spill Proof Keyboard, HP One-Touch Productivity buttons, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Free Dos, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Warranty.   
*Rs. 34,700/-*
*HP-Compaq 6515B - GL069PA#ACJ *
AMD TL-50 , 15.4" Widescreen XGA, 1024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 160GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD +/- RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 00, Touchpad ScrollZone & Spill Proof Keyboard, HP One-Touch Productivity buttons, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Windows Vista Business, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager  
*Rs. 49,000/-*
*New Light-weight Range*
*HP-Compaq 2210B - GX518PA#ACJ  *
Intel Core 2 Duo T7100(1.80-GHz, 800-MHz FSB, 2-MB L2 cache), 1024MB DDR2 667MHz, 160GB HDD @5400rpm Mobile Data Protection 3D Accelerometer, DVD-RW Drive, 12.1” WXGA TFT Screen, Fingerprint Reader Integrated, Integrated Wireless Lan 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 000, Keyboard with Touchpad /8 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win Vista Business Preloaded, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Intenational Limited Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, HP Protect Tools Security Manager for BIOS Configuration & Credential Manager.  
*Rs. 60,100/-*
*HP-Compaq 6910P series*
*HP-Compaq 6910P - GU376PA#ACJ  *
Intel Core2 Duo 7100(1.8Ghz, 800MHz FSB, Intel 965GM Chipset), 14.1” WXGA Widescreen, 024MB DDR2 667MHz, 160GB  @5400rpm, DVD RW Dual Layer Drive, Wireless Lan 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 000, Keyboard with Touchpad+Trackpoint with ScrollZone, Fingerprint Reader, Integrated Smart Card Reader, TPM 1.2 Embedded Security Chip, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win Vista Preloaded, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 3 Years On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, HP Protect Tools Security Manager, Weight 2Kgs.
*Rs. 74,390/-*
*HP-Compaq 6910P - GU374PA#ACJ *
Intel Core2 Duo 7300( 2Ghz, 800MHz FSB, Intel 965PM Chipset), 14.1” WXGA Widescreen, 024MB DDR2 667MHz, 160GB  @5400rpm, DVD RW Dual Layer Drive, Wireless Lan 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 000, Keyboard with Touchpad+Trackpoint with ScrollZone, Fingerprint Reader, Integrated Smart Card Reader, TPM 1.2 Embedded Security Chip, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, 28 MB ATI  Graphic, Win Vista Preloaded, 90W Smart AC Adapter, 3 Years On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, HP Protect Tools Security Manager, Weight 2 kgs +  Additional 8 Cell Travel Battery .  
*Rs. 80,600/-*
*HP-Compaq 2710P Series*
*HP-Compaq 2710P - GX516PA#ACJ *
Intel Core2 Duo U7600( 1.2Ghz, 800MHz FSB, Intel 965PM Chipset), 12.1” WXGA Wide Viewing Angle (WVA ) , 024MB DDR2 667MHz, 100GB  HDD, Wireless Lan 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 000, Keyboard with Trackpoint, Fingerprint Reader, TPM 1.2 Embedded Security Chip, Built In Camera, Duel Microphone /HP Night Light, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win Vista Premium, Smart AC Adapter, 3 Years On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, HP Protect Tools Security Manager, Weight 1.6 kgs  .  
*Rs. 98,900/-*
*HP-Compaq 2710P  - GX517PA#ACJ  *
Intel Core 2 Duo U7600(1.20-GHz, 533-MHz FSB, 2-MB L2 cache), 1024MB DDR2 667MHz, 100 GB HDD @4200rpm Mobile Data Protection 3D Accelerometer, DVD-RW Drive, 12.1” WXGA TFT Screen, Fingerprint Reader Integrated, TPM Embedded Security Chip, Integrated Wireless Lan 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 000, Keyboard with Dual Pointing Device of Touchpad and Point Stick, HP One-Touch Productivity buttons with Touch sensitive controls, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win Vista Business Preloaded, 65W Smart AC Adapter, 3 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, HP Protect Tools Security Manager for BIOS Configuration & Credential Manager.  
*Rs. 91,300/-*
*HP 8510P Series*
*HP 8510P - GY667PA#ACJ  *
Intel Core2 Duo 7300( 2 Ghz, 800MHz FSB, Intel 965PM Chipset), 15.4” WXGA Widescreen, 024MB DDR2 667MHz, 160GB  @5400rpm, DVD RW Dual Layer Drive, Wireless Lan 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00, 000, Keyboard with Touchpad+Trackpoint with ScrollZone, Fingerprint Reader, TPM 1.2 Embedded Security Chip, 8 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win Vista Premium, Intel AMT /90W Smart AC Adapter, 3 Years On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager, HP Protect Tools Security Manager, Weight 2.6 kgs.  
*Rs. 86,490/-*
*HP 6720S Series *
*HP 6720S - GX557PA#ACJ *
Intel Core2 Duo 5470(1.6Ghz, 800MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache), 15.4" Bright View Widescreen XGA, 024 MB DDR 2 667MHz, 160GB SATA HDD @ 5400rpm, DVD RW, Integrated Wireless 802.11a/b/g & Bluetooth v2.0, Ethernet 10, 00Touchpad ScrollZone, 6 cell Li-Ion Batt, Win VISTA Business, 65W Smart AC Adapter, 1 Year On-Site Warranty, HP Backup & Recovery Manager Rock Solid and Reliable Notebook with Sleek new design—1.27" and starting at 5.5lbs/2.49kg Widescreen display with wide-viewing angle  Security – Device Access Manager for HP ProtectTools Integrated Optical Drive Security – HP ProtectTools Security Manager Ease-of-use – HP Total Care Reliability – HP DriveGuard SD Card Reader 3* USB 2.0 ExpressCard/54 slot  
*Rs. 57,200/-*


more info



*Wirpo WLG 7710 - Celeron*
     * Intel Celeron Processor - 1.73 GHz
    * 512 MB DDR II RAM
    * 35.8 cms (14.1") Wide screen TFT
    * 80 GB SATA HDD
    * DVD Combo
    * Integrated Wireless LAN
    * 6-cell battery
    * 3 USB ports, IEEE port, Express Card slot
    * 8-in-1 Card Reader
    * Integrated Mic
* Price : Rs. 21,400/-*

*Wipro WLG 7710 - Dual Core*
     * Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor - 1.73 GHz / 1 MB Cache / 533 MHz
    * 512 MB DDR II RAM
    * 35.8 cms (14.1") Wide screen TFT
    * 80 GB SATA HDD
    * DVD Combo
    * Integrated Wireless LAN
    * 6-cell battery
    * 3 USB ports, IEEE port, Express Card slot
    * 8-in-1 Card Reader
    * Integrated Mic
* Price: Rs. 28,000/-*


more info


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 23, 2008)

In none of the laptops graphics chip model ain't mention. 

Could u please tell me the price of "HP Pavillion HDX Entertainment Notebook PC (Penryn)" ? n I am ready to pay for it.


----------



## anuvb101 (Jan 23, 2008)

arnold991 said:


> In none of the laptops graphics chip model ain't mention.
> 
> Could u please tell me the price of "HP Pavillion HDX Entertainment Notebook PC (Penryn)" ? n I am ready to pay for it.


*Specifications of the HP Pavilion HDX are:*
 Intel Centrino Duo featuring Intel Core 2 Duo T7500, T7700 or Core 2 Extreme  X7800 (2.2/2.4/2.6 GHz, 4MB L2 cache, 800 MHz FSB)  
Up to 4GB DDR2 667MHz RAM  
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT with 512MB GDDR3  
400GB (4200RPM) hard drive dual HDD (200 x 2 SATA)  
HP Imprint Finish, Integrated Webcam and Fingerprint Reader  
HD DVD ROM with Dual Layer DVD+-R/RW or 8x DVD Burner with LighScribe  support  
20.1″ WSXGA+ High Definition HP Ultra BrightView Widescreen Display  (1680×1050)  
Intel PRO/ Wireless 4965AGN with Bluetooth  
5-in-1 Digital Media Reader  
Altec Lansing (4 Panel Mounted and HP Triple Bass Reflex Subwoofer)  
ExpressCard/54 (also supports ExpressCard/34)  
4 USB 2.0 ports, 2 headphone out, 1 HDMI, 1 microphone, eSata, TV-out, IEEE,  1394 FireWire, Integrated HP HDTV Hybrid TV Tuner  
18.7″ (L) x 13.4″ (W) x 2.3″ (H)  
15.5 pounds  
Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit
  The Pavilion HDX    $2,999 (approx Rs.1,21,450).


----------

